# pork brisket ribs...what is this?



## analog assassin (Oct 13, 2007)

I went to the store today and was looking for some pork spare ribs. None to be found, but they had these huge sealed bags with what looked like spare ribs, but instead it said: "Pork brisket ribs whole in bag" and "great for barbecue"
This huge hunk of meat was $5!!! It was 87 cents a pound!
I figured, for that price, I'd figure out how to cook it. I mean, it's pork, and I have a smoker!
I haven't cut into the bag yet, I'm thinking I might end up with a rack of ribs and those things they call riblets?


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

check this link out.........

they look anything like the bottom of the page?


http://www.hormel.com/templates/know...emid=34&id=308


d8de


----------



## analog assassin (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, sort of, with the exception that half the length is boneless meat. 
All in all, it seems like a good value. It's cheap and you're not paying for a lot of bone.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

kewl.......make sure you take pics...........


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

send me 3 please....


----------



## analog assassin (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm concerned about the boneless meat, I might not have to cook that part as long as the part with the bones.

BTW, thanks for that Hormel link. I'd been wondering what the Applebee's 'riblets' were, it's those button ribs. I'm not a fan of applebee's by far, but I always wondered what they were.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Assassin -

Sometimes it's the bone that cooks fastest. I did an experiment a few months back with butts and the bone in butts cooked faster than the butts I removed the bone from.


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Could you "roll" the boneless part, and skewer/tie it? Would give it a longer cook time.


----------



## jamesb (Oct 15, 2007)

Did ya cook'em up? They sell those around here too. Usually for about $.89lb. They are just the trimmings that ya get when ya cut a rack of spares down to St.Loius style.

When we do ribs, I cook the trimmings along with everything else and then chunk them up and vac pac 'em. We use 'em later in beans, stews etc...

Good Eats!

James.


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey...see the "Porkball" thread. It came out REAL good, a small rolled roast.


----------

